# What is the best cotton yarn for socks?



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a question for all of you fantastic sock knitters. What is the best kind of yarn to knit cotton socks with. I have made a couple of pair of socks with washable merino wool but I spend winters in South FL and they are way too hot for me here. I would like to make some short lace socks, in cotton, to wear with tennis shoes. Another question, how does it wear? Is it stretchy enough? Is it comfortable and is it easy to knit with? 

I am sure someone out there has done this and will share their experiences. 

Thank you!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Excellent question, I would like to hear the answer.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is one from Knit Picks: http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Fingering_Yarn__D5420197.html

Try Googling cotton sock yarn for more choices.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Here is one from Knit Picks: http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Comfy_Fingering_Yarn__D5420197.html
> 
> Try Googling cotton sock yarn for more choices.


Comfy is a fabulous yarn for knitting cotton socks. It's a cotton/acrylic blend with just enough acrylic to wick moisture absorbed by the cotton to the outside of the sock so it evaporates. Contrary to common misconception - the acrylic does NOT make feet sweats - it actually does the opposite - it provides a conduit to release sweat that commonly occurs just by wearing shoes so as to cool the feet. The bonus of blending acrylic with cotton is that it provides stability to keep the cotton from stretching out of shape. It's a winner choice for warm climate socks.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you. That is the kind of info I was looking for.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Recently, while in SO. CA. I went into a local yarn shop to find some "warm weather sock yarn", and was told they use wool, because it wicks away the moisture. So will be anxious to see what others have to say also.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

My favorite is CoBaSi yarn by HiKoo.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

My Knitpicks Comfy cotton socks are not stretchy, so would knit in a 'stretchy' pattern like ribbing if I did them again. Also, a lady dried mine in a hot dryer and they shrunk.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> My Knitpicks Comfy cotton socks are not stretchy, so would knit in a 'stretchy' pattern like ribbing if I did them again. Also, a lady dried mine in a hot dryer and they shrunk.


Good to know! Thanks


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Recently, while in SO. CA. I went into a local yarn shop to find some "warm weather sock yarn", and was told they use wool, because it wicks away the moisture. So will be anxious to see what others have to say also.


I agree. I have been wearing wool socks year round for over 15 years and they are the very best for insulating in the winter and wicking moisture in the summer.

I have been buying Smartwool (brand) socks for over 15 years... I am still wearing my first pair. I started wearing them for exercise... Running, biking, etc. They are made from 80% wool, 20% nylon, which is just about what most of our "sock yarns" are made from. To me, there is no better test than when you are working up a sweat to see how "comfortable" wool socks will be.... They are the most comfortable I've found for even teaching Bikram (hot) yoga in a room that is kept at 95 degrees. Most people don't wear socks for this activity, but I don't like my bare feet on a dirty carpet. (Issues?! Lol)

Typical "exercise" or athletic socks are made from a blend of cotton and various acrylics.... I used to wear through a six pack in a couple of months... My wool socks are going strong and keep my feet dry and comfy even in 95% and are going strong after 15 years!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I like wool socks but I still think they will be a little hot for South Florida.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I have a question for all of you fantastic sock knitters. What is the best kind of yarn to knit cotton socks with. I have made a couple of pair of socks with washable merino wool but I spend winters in South FL and they are way too hot for me here. I would like to make some short lace socks, in cotton, to wear with tennis shoes. Another question, how does it wear? Is it stretchy enough? Is it comfortable and is it easy to knit with?
> 
> I am sure someone out there has done this and will share their experiences.
> 
> Thank you!


The ONLine brand makes a sock blend of cotton and wool with nylon that is just great for summer!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> They are the most comfortable I've found for even teaching Bikram (hot) yoga in a room that is kept at 95 degrees. Most people don't wear socks for this activity, but I don't like my bare feet on a dirty carpet. (Issues?! Lol)


You must not be certified. True Bikram is 105 degrees with 38% humidity for 90 minutes. You are supposed to sweat. It's not meant to comfortable. That's the point.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I often wear socks in the summer in Florida because indoor temperatures in some public places are kept so cold that it's uncomfortable.


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree. I have been wearing wool socks year round for over 15 years and they are the very best for insulating in the winter and wicking moisture in the summer.
> 
> I have been buying Smartwool (brand) socks for over 15 years... I am still wearing my first pair. I started wearing them for exercise... Running, biking, etc. They are made from 80% wool, 20% nylon, which is just about what most of our "sock yarns" are made from. To me, there is no better test than when you are working up a sweat to see how "comfortable" wool socks will be.... They are the most comfortable I've found for even teaching Bikram (hot) yoga in a room that is kept at 95 degrees. Most people don't wear socks for this activity, but I don't like my bare feet on a dirty carpet. (Issues?! Lol)
> 
> Typical "exercise" or athletic socks are made from a blend of cotton and various acrylics.... I used to wear through a six pack in a couple of months... My wool socks are going strong and keep my feet dry and comfy even in 95% and are going strong after 15 years!


I always put my smart wool socks away when spring arrives. I won't do that this year. Thanks for the summer tip. I've had my socks for about ten years. Now I know I will have mine forever.


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

take a look at this yarn . Tofutsies Sock Yarn


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, I'm looking for a good cotton yarn too. Does not Plymouth have one, can't remember the name? anyone?


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

wilderness2000 said:


> My favorite is CoBaSi yarn by HiKoo.


Have recently used this. Worked up nicely.


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

Premier wool free sock yarn, Pattons stretch sock yarn, Plymouth diversity , Berroco comfort sock yarn, CoBa Si sock yarn is cotton

I like the diversity and the Berroco comfort sock yarn. 

Cascade fixation is a little thick for me and I don't enjoy knitting with it but everyone that I made socks out of this just love them. I really love wool. Some people can't take wool on their skin at all. Good luck


----------



## Eimac (May 13, 2012)

I have used Cascade Fixation for cotton socks. It is cotton with a little elastic in it. I've made traditional ribbed and more lacey socks with it and both have turned out well.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Is the CoBa Si stretchy like the Patons Stretch sock yarn ?

I made a pair of socks for a friend with Patons and it was not enjoyable. 
She liked the socks a lot, but I would not / could not , make myself knit another pair with that yarn.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks for the great info


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

When I went in the Army, I was issued all wool socks. We wore those socks every day through both basic training and advanced training. All of this training was in Alabama and Georgia starting in June and running till November. I never once found those wool socks to be uncomfortable. They definitely were not too hot.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

nannee said:


> Is the CoBa Si stretchy like the Patons Stretch sock yarn ?
> 
> I made a pair of socks for a friend with Patons and it was not enjoyable.
> She liked the socks a lot, but I would not / could not , make myself knit another pair with that yarn.


It is stretchy. The blends are different. Patons still has wool in it. Patons is 41% cotton, 39% wool, 13% nylon, and 7% elastic. Cobasi is 55% cotton, 16% bamboo, 8% silk and 21% elastic nylon. Not sure what the difference is between elastic & nylon listed separately for the patons and elastic nylon combo in Cobasi.


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

The diversity is stretchy but nice to knit . I hate pattons stretch yarn. CoBa Si does not appear to be stretchy. The berroco comfort yarn is real nice. I have the Premier yarn but have yet to knit some socks. I really like the diversity and the comfort yarn . I have more of the pattons stretch yarn and just hate the thought of knitting with it . My brother loves the stretch socks.


----------



## Holly A (Jul 21, 2011)

nylon puts strength in the yarn and elastic is just that it stretches. Bamboo is real nice and so is silk it feels great. I have the yarn and just have not knit with it as of yet. I have tons of sock yarn it is just awful I can't stop buying sock yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

barb knits said:


> I always put my smart wool socks away when spring arrives. I won't do that this year. Thanks for the summer tip. I've had my socks for about ten years. Now I know I will have mine forever.


Cotton naturally absorbs moisture. This is why so many knitters use it for dishcloths/towels. Wool contains lanolin and is naturally water resistant. It "pulls" moisture away from your skin.

I am very stubborn and I have to see for myself.... I wore one (commercial athletic sock, cotton/acrylic blend and one smart wool sock, 80% wool/20% nylon of the same thickness to teach two Hot Yoga classes in a row.

*To clarify, we teach a 60 minute class called "hot yoga" where the temp. Is held at 95%. It is similar to Bikram yoga... Same poses, etc. Typically Bikram yoga is held in a studio where they inform you of possible health risks and make you sign a release, etc. At our fitness center we leave it to the students discretion and for insurance reasons, limit the classes, reduce the temp. slightly and call our class "hot yoga". What this has to do with socks I have no idea, but the question was asked!* :roll:

When the classes were over, the foot with the cotton blend sock was wrinkled like a prune and the sock was heavy with moisture. The foot with the wool sock was NOT pruny (word?!) and the wool sock was damp, but not near as heavy and soggy as the cotton sock. I have also tried the same (highly scientific) test while bike riding (we don't wear shoes for yoga but do to ride a bike) and the results were the same. My conclusion is that wool keeps your feet dryer and somehow pulls the sweat away from your skin.

Misellen found the same "scientific results" from her days of wearing wool socks when serving our country. Thank you very much for your service, misellen!

Try it for yourself and see what your "highly scientific, controlled setting" lol study tells you.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Gosh amy. Hot Yoga would lay me dead! My blood pressure is usually 90 something over 60 something!

As to misellen's army service for her country, it seems not much has changed. My dear old Dad spent WW2 and many years after in woollen socks, in Burma, India, Malaysia. He never complained about the socks, but did complain about field rations - he likes his food :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Lostie said:


> Gosh amy. Hot Yoga would lay me dead! My blood pressure is usually 90 something over 60 something!
> 
> As to misellen's army service for her country, it seems not much has changed. My dear old Dad spent WW2 and many years after in woollen socks, in Burma, India, Malaysia. He never complained about the socks, but did complain about field rations - he likes his food :-D


Funny thing there, I liked the "C" rations!! I always did have strange taste when it came to food. (And I *still* like SOS.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Vignewood said:


> I have a question for all of you fantastic sock knitters. What is the best kind of yarn to knit cotton socks with. I have made a couple of pair of socks with washable merino wool but I spend winters in South FL and they are way too hot for me here. I would like to make some short lace socks, in cotton, to wear with tennis shoes. Another question, how does it wear? Is it stretchy enough? Is it comfortable and is it easy to knit with?
> 
> I am sure someone out there has done this and will share their experiences.
> 
> Thank you!


Bamboo/Cotton, but, as many opinions as there are knitters!
ICE in NJ


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

misellen said:


> When I went in the Army, I was issued all wool socks. We wore those socks every day through both basic training and advanced training. All of this training was in Alabama and Georgia starting in June and running till November. I never once found those wool socks to be uncomfortable. They definitely were not too hot.


That may well be but I am not giving up my flip flops and sandals to wear wool socks with shorts and capris. If it is cool and I put on jeans I will.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> That may well be but I am not giving up my flip flops and sandals to wear wool socks with shorts and capris. If it is cool and I put on jeans I will.


I don't wear them with sandals either but there are many times when sandals are not the best choice for footwear, even here in Florida.


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

May I ask SuZyQ about your Avatar? Did you make it or where did you get it? I am really into Owls this year. It is especially cute because it is knitting. Judy


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.joblo.com/videos/movie-hotties/wiigpenelope


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Acrylic is very irritating on me. I would like a nice 100% cotton in sock weight yarn. Anyone know of one?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Plymouth Sockotta yarn which is 45% Cotton 40% Superwash and 15% Nylon this is an option for you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Vignewood said:


> I have a question for all of you fantastic sock knitters. What is the best kind of yarn to knit cotton socks with. I have made a couple of pair of socks with washable merino wool but I spend winters in South FL and they are way too hot for me here. I would like to make some short lace socks, in cotton, to wear with tennis shoes. Another question, how does it wear? Is it stretchy enough? Is it comfortable and is it easy to knit with?
> 
> I am sure someone out there has done this and will share their experiences.
> Thank you!


Lorna's Laces make a superwash. Now, hold on I know you don't want wool but this yarn is made with a fiber that is used in astronaut's suits. It keeps you cool in the warm weather and warm in the cold weather. I like it . Soft. I hate cotton to knit with so I'm totally biased.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Cotton naturally absorbs moisture. This is why so many knitters use it for dishcloths/towels. Wool contains lanolin and is naturally water resistant. It "pulls" moisture away from your skin.
> 
> I am very stubborn and I have to see for myself.... I wore one (commercial athletic sock, cotton/acrylic blend and one smart wool sock, 80% wool/20% nylon of the same thickness to teach two Hot Yoga classes in a row.
> 
> ...


Wasn't it here that we discussed wet wool socks keeping feet warm. I can't remember.

As for the military my youngest son had a ureterotomy done at Walter Reed several years ago. One of the male LPN's work combat boots while taking care of my son. I asked, out of curiosity, how long his shift was. He said 12 hours. I told my son that guys feet must have hurt something awful at the end of the day. My son said Nope Ma, actually combat boots are quite comfortable. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Knick-Knacker (Mar 24, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> Cotton naturally absorbs moisture. This is why so many knitters use it for dishcloths/towels. Wool contains lanolin and is naturally water resistant. It "pulls" moisture away from your skin.
> 
> I am very stubborn and I have to see for myself.... I wore one (commercial athletic sock, cotton/acrylic blend and one smart wool sock, 80% wool/20% nylon of the same thickness to teach two Hot Yoga classes in a row.
> 
> ...


So, are you saying that ultimately wool socks are probably just fine for hot weather too?

I would think that maybe the pattern can help or hurt whatever issues of being too hot would exist.

For instance, if it's a wool sock, but quite lacy, even on the top of the instep of your foot... maybe they're comparatively cool?


----------



## Knick-Knacker (Mar 24, 2014)

Woodsywife said:


> Acrylic is very irritating on me. I would like a nice 100% cotton in sock weight yarn. Anyone know of one?


I agree, once you get used to wearing natural fiber socks, acrylic just won't do.

I know some people wear acrylic because they're allergic, but even cotton would be better than acrylic I would think. Also I heard that Acrylic DOES cause other skin problems.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Knick-Knacker said:


> So, are you saying that ultimately wool socks are probably just fine for hot weather too?
> 
> I would think that maybe the pattern can help or hurt whatever issues of being too hot would exist.
> 
> For instance, if it's a wool sock, but quite lacy, even on the top of the instep of your foot... maybe they're comparatively cool?


Wool socks are just fine in hot weather. I wear them when I am hiking here in Florida where it is both hot and humid.

When I come off the trail I am sometimes dragging, but my feet are just fine!


----------

